# snowboard goggles



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

yes most gurls have smaller cuter faces. I stick by my tried and tested blue irridium oakley a frames they do the job wether its sunny, dull or a full scale blizzard. With a nice tight snug fit dont feel u can go wrong with tried and tested Oakleys.


----------

